
Ask HN: Best Mouse for programming - source99
Hi All,<p>The Apple Magic Mouse 1 I have been using for about 4 years is wearing out and I&#x27;m planning to get a new mouse ASAP.<p>Any suggestions?<p>I don&#x27;t play games at all.  I really just need it for typical work.  I work on a Macbook pro in a docking station at my desk most of the time.<p>I&#x27;m a developer that typically VIM locally and also manages several windows machines using remote desktop.  I get a bit of Carpel Tunnel pain here and there but not too bad.<p>Thanks
======
LorenzoLlamas
I really don't see why anyone, including and especially programmers, use mice
these days. That is, assuming you have a great (read: Mac) multi-touch pad. If
you are in graphic design or animation/film, maybe a mouse is quite useful (I
don't know, but watching others, it seems to have qualities useful to them in
those fields).

But once you master your hotkeys and multitouch pad, why lug a mouse around? I
haven't used a mouse AT ALL in over 3 years, except when I'm forced to use a
Windows machine. And I do mean "forced".

~~~
orange_county
What about the web browser, how do you get around that?

I still use it for various things albeit maybe only 10% of the time.

~~~
switch007
cVim is good

------
thriveaway
I like small high-res mice. Sadly high-res are usually gamer mice which often
means not small not wireless not cheap.

I used a r.a.t. m for a while, but the drivers suck. Now I got the Logitech
G900 (got it for a lucky price), but it is biiig. Especially nice with it: you
can map a lot of buttons (and a shift button for even more).

I really liked a few cheap dongle mice, but I break the keys to quickly on
those.

If clicking hurts: map some keyboard key to the mouse button.

~~~
Siilwyn
This. I'm currently using the "final mouse" which is catered to gamers but
works perfectly. The biggest selling point for that mouse is that it does not
need special drivers.

------
hacalox
I do love vertical mouses. I highly encourage anyone reading this buying one
for themselves.

As soon as you start using one you will feel the difference, you really feel
like your muscles are in a more natural position.

If you handle a vertical mouse for a couple of minutes and then you change
your hand position into a 'normal' mouse position you will feel that something
was wrong with your previous mouse.

My recommendation would be this model:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FPAVUHC/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmr2...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FPAVUHC/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmr2_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1509298871&sr=8-2-fkmr2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=vertical+mouse+cls)

Durable and affordable. I've had 2 of them in the last 4 years. No special
software + linux compatible + great feeling even after several hours of coding
+ it performed well when I played 'LOL' and designed CAD

~~~
tedmiston
Any thoughts on vertical mice vs trackballs?

------
megaman22
A cheap wired USB mouse. I think I'm using a $10 Microsoft two-button and
wheel mouse.

Wireless mice need batteries, and half the ones I have used have bad drivers
or janky bluetooth/rf links, so it's just not worthwhile.

~~~
pasbesoin
Same. An instance where Microsoft hardware peripherals excel -- or still did,
the last time I bought one.

I don't need a bazillion buttons. I have two units, purchased a year or a few
apart. Very comfortable to hold, click. Clear, perceptive registration upon
click. Comfortable wheel scrolling.

Similar to how some Microsoft keyboards are -- or once were -- well regarded,
in particular some of their ergonomic models.

Wireless (of various forms) peripherals keep having security issues. And then
I remember a meeting a few months ago where the fellow's mouse's battery had
died, and things got a bit panicked until he managed to find and dig out his
old wired mouse.

------
Finnucane
Try a trackball instead. I've used Kensington Orbital trackballs for years and
wouldn't go back to a mouse for anything. (When it comes time to do a desktop
'refresh' at work, I tell the IT guys that anyone who touches my trackball is
going to lose a finger.)

------
source99
Does anyone have experience with the vertical mouse?

------
fuzzcode
I got a hamster and run linux.

